# Questions about boots/toe turning



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

You need to get yourself proper fitting boots! Here's a sticky on proper boot fitting DIY.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/51066-boots-faq-etc.html

The main thing is to find boots as close to what you need as possible, and then make minor adjustments to make them work perfectly. I'm not sure exactly how that will work, but there may be a boot fitter out there that specializes in adapting boots for club feet?!?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I had a hard time understanding the pressing the toes down to turn toeside...its one way of explaining it...but.

Other explinations are: Torsional twist, or steering with the front knee, or big toe little toe pressure of the front foot....its all really talking about the same thing.

Another thing that helps is adjusting your leverage points of your bindings...the higher up the ankle strap is on your boot the more leverage you have going toeside...And the more forward lean of the highback the more leverage you have going heelside.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I actually think that using your feet to turn causes undue pressure on all those little muscles, and riding that way used to cause me no end of pain. Instead, focus on using your shins pressing into the tongue of your boot for toeside turns, while you let your feet just relax. Let your legs do the work while your boots and bindings do their jobs.


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

^ this. Instead of pretending to squish things under your toes, try imagining you are trying to squish banana with your shins. You will need to ensure your posture is slightly crouched in and balanced athletic position with you knees slightly bent.

Properly fitting boots make all the difference as they meant that movements are transmitted smoothly and positively to the board and stop the temptation to to try and move your feet independently of the boot (twisting, toe scrunching etc).


----------

